# [solved, ugly] linux vnc client with auto scaling

## qubix

Hi

This is a general linux question, not gentoo specific...

There is a nice VNC client called ultravnc for windows, that has autoscaling capabilities - for example the system i am connecting to is on 1280x1024 resolution, and i can scale that just dragging the window border to any size i want. Of course picture gets distorted and sometimes fonts get unreadable. 

Does anyone know any native linux vnc client that can do such sort of thing? I have googled for that and red man pages of various vnc clients with no luck... 

regards

----------

## krinn

vinagre does that too (it's gnome vnc)

----------

## qubix

well, i've installed vinagre, but i can't figure out how to use scaling options. I can't find all the compression options that are totally needed for slow connections...

Ultravnc works quite ok under wine... ugly solution but works for me  :Smile: 

----------

